# Saving at 240 or 300



## photographyfanatic (Apr 15, 2011)

Using CS5, my photo files come in at a resolution of 240. Should I be saving them at 300???? Yes they would be printed. Thanks!


----------



## Garbz (Apr 15, 2011)

It is meaningless up to the point of the print. When that comes often companies will tell you what they want it saved as. e.g. You have a picture that you want printed at 12x8, the company will tell you they want a 300ppi file, so it's your job at that point and no other to resize the image to 3600x2400 @ 300ppi and save and send it to them. 

Other companies will just ask them to send you a file and how big you want it printed ppi setting be dammed.


----------



## KmH (Apr 16, 2011)

Mpix www.mpix.com is the consumer online lab of the largest pro print lab in the US - Miller's Professional Imaging.

Mpix has a support page you will find useful that covers "How to prepare your images " for printing: Mpix.com - Help


----------

